# Amateur BBQ Comp Topeka KS  Sept 7th and 8th



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey just thought I would let anyone know in the area that may be interested about this.   It is back on after the gentleman that ran it last year had to step down, they finally found a replacement for him.  This comp is very low key, if you have ever wanted to do a comp but may have been intimidated this is the one to come to.  Very low key, last year was the first year and they had some parishioners as judges, turn in times were loose (approx five min lea-way).  The flyer does not say but, last year you supplied your own meat, I assume the same this year. had about ten teams last year.

Here is the pdf

http://www.mtcctopeka.org/Website content/Holy Smokin' Jamboree/2012/smoke-off_info-entry_form.pdf

Any questions feel free to pm me, or contact the gentleman on the form, he's a very nice guy.

Thanks 

Aaron


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Sep 4, 2012)

A last bump for the board.


----------

